# LAS VEGAS | Projects & Construction



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I saw there is no thread form that city!!!

so I decided to create one to post what I was reading

Genting to Spend $4 Billion Finishing Off Las Vegas Resort 










[/url]
Resorts World Las Vegas por Gamingfloor, en Flickr[/IMG]


Resorts World Las Vegas por Gamingfloor, en Flickr



> Dec 17, 2013 6:27 PM MT
> 
> Genting Bhd. (GENT), Southeast Asia’s largest casino operator, will spend as much as $4 billion on completing an unfinished Las Vegas resort it bought from Boyd Gaming Corp. (BYD) earlier this year, its chairman said yesterday.
> 
> ...





desertpunk said:


> Echelon to (finally) resume.... by Clarke's County, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Another arena proposed for the Las Vegas Strip*



> By Richard N. Velotta (contact)
> Published Monday, Dec. 23, 2013 | 1:23 p.m.
> Updated 6 hours, 38 minutes ago
> 
> ...


http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2013/dec/23/another-arena-proposed-las-vegas-strip/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

More:



desertpunk said:


> *Henderson retailers struggling but hopeful about Water Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

More



morenoque said:


> *In marketing the future mall of Tropicana*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Featured the The Modern Contemporary Art Museum.



morenoque said:


> A new 35,000-square-foot modern art museum proposed for Downtown would include educational programs and a sculpture garden—all paid for with private donations. _*More info:* http://bit.ly/176rvwj_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*High Roller Observation Wheel, Las Vegas, Nevada*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=23310




> The Hettema Group's 550ft-high Ferris Wheel reaches new heights in Las Vegas
> 
> Wednesday 11 Sep 2013
> 
> ...





Parisian Girl said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



desertpunk said:


> *Final cabs affixed to the High Roller:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

It would be nice to see one day a thematic hotel about Spain haha, there are thematic hotels about Italy, France and New york so... haha


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for starting the thread! kay:

Hopefully we'll be able to fill it up this year. Lots of revived projects currently in Las Vegas from the Echelon project now being revived by Genting as Resorts World Las Vegas to Summerlin Town Center which symbolized the crash in Vegas. Still waiting to be revived is the Fontainebleau Tower that stalled in 2009 (literally weeks from being externally complete!). Residential projects have lagged as properties wind through the foreclosure process and some completed projects like City Center have had to restructure. The odd bright spot is retail development which is showing unusual strength. 2014 is a turnaround year for Las Vegas. What lies ahead will be interesting indeed! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

It would be nice to see one day a thematic hotel about Spain haha, there are thematic hotels about Italy, France and New york so... haha


----------



## ElDudarinodotcom (May 6, 2007)

el palmesano said:


> It would be nice to see one day a thematic hotel about Spain haha, there are thematic hotels about Italy, France and New york so... haha


I doubt that will ever happen. A Spanish themed hotel would not be unique enough for Vegas. Spanish architecture and influence is everywhere in California as well as Nevada and Arizona. Why would I stay in a Spanish themed hotel in Vegas when I can drive down pretty much any street and see the same thing?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Developer planning boutique hotel downtown *












> Plans for a high-rise hotel downtown without a casino — and located far beyond the large swaths of land purchased by Tony Hsieh’s Downtown Project — will be considered by a city commission next week.
> 
> With 288 rooms, the hotel size pales in comparison to the Strip’s hotels. Developer G.C. Garcia Inc. calls the enterprise Tower 228 Boutique Hotel. Boutique hotels in other parts of the country with smaller-sized hotels are defined as having fewer than 100 rooms.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

el palmesano said:


> It would be nice to see one day a thematic hotel about Spain haha, there are thematic hotels about Italy, France and New york so... haha


I'd love that! In for the Mega-Paella buffet! :drool:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LV Sun said:


> Heavyweight stadium consulting firm in line to assess UNLV project
> By Paul Takahashi (contact) Paul Takahashi
> Thursday, Jan. 9, 2014 | 4:40 p.m.
> 
> ...


http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/jan/09/heavyweight-stadium-consulting-firm-assess-unlv-pr/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Vegas Sun said:


> MGM Resorts clears first hurdle on path to building arena on the Strip
> By Conor Shine (contact)Thursday, January 9, 2014 - 2 a.m.
> 
> With an eye on opening the venue in 2016, MGM Resorts International received approval from the county Wednesday for the first round of permits and reviews needed to begin construction on an arena.
> ...


http://www.vegasinc.com/business/20...g-aren/?_ga=1.168914337.1407816144.1380947134


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ElDudarinodotcom said:


> I doubt that will ever happen. A Spanish themed hotel would not be unique enough for Vegas. Spanish architecture and influence is everywhere in California as well as Nevada and Arizona. Why would I stay in a Spanish themed hotel in Vegas when I can drive down pretty much any street and see the same thing?


well but you can't see a replica of a spanish monument, there are alos lot of buildings with italian and french style, but even so, they built hotels with those styles and with replica of their most famous monuments

(and when I mean spanish style I'm not talking of the colonial spanish style, I'm talking about spanish, but, from Spain, that in every region we have different architecture styles haha)



desertpunk said:


> I'd love that! In for the Mega-Paella buffet! :drool:



It would be very nice haha and a huge "tapas" restaurant!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> well but you can't see a replica of a spanish monument, there are alos lot of buildings with italian and french style, but even so, they built hotels with those styles and with replica of their most famous monuments
> 
> (and when I mean spanish style I'm not talking of the colonial spanish style, I'm talking about spanish, but, from Spain, that in every region we have different architecture styles haha)
> 
> It would be very nice haha and a huge "tapas" restaurant!


I think Spain would be cool. This ResortsWorld (dumb generic name btw) is supposed to plug in the Asian thematic gap from the closure of Imperial Palace (Mandalay Bay's also kinda Asian-y)

I hope the age of generic hotels (Aria, Vdara, Elara, Cosmopolitan) is over and we do go back to the more seedy, fun hotels of the past. 
My thematic wish-list

1. Bring back the Stardust
2. Arabic-theme (Sahara is now gone)
3. Tokyo/Japan theme (A Nobu or Nikko Hotel would be nice)
4. Shangri-La/Himalaya theme
5. All-American theme (kinda like a big Texas Station)
6. Bavarian theme
7. London theme
8. Safari/African theme
9. Alien theme (this is the land of Area 51 after all)
10. Mob theme


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

shaggers_jr said:


> Mandalay Bay Convention Center expansion: http://lasvegassun.com/news/2014/apr/24/66-million-expansion-planned-mandalay-bay-conventi/?_ga=1.185285353.1599385503.1396909551
> 
> *$66 million expansion planned for Mandalay Bay convention center*
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113485102&postcount=633


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

and no more news??

or updates??


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LV Weekly said:


> MGM Resorts International today announced expanded plans for the Park, an “interactive neighborhood environment” connecting its New York-New York and Monte Carlo resorts on the Las Vegas Strip with the planned 20,000-seat area currently in development. The Park is set to open in 2016.
> 
> Shake Shack and Tom’s Urban are the two restaurants that have already been announced to take the place of the existing Sporting House, located at the northern end of New York-New York. Bars and restaurants unveiled today include: Bruxie, a fast-casual gourmet waffle sandwich joint from Orange County; Sake Rok, an energetic Japanese joint geared toward late-night business with servers spontaneously breaking into dance and lip-sync routines; Beer Garden, offering a meat-centric menu, craft beer, live music and bar games in an indoor/outdoor environment; Robert Mondavi Jr. Wine Experience, a restaurant, lounge and wine bar seeking to transport guests to Napa Valley, also with an outdoor patio; Dierks Bentley’s Whiskey Row, an American gastropub with lots of beers on tap and lots of live music, of course; and Cuba Libre, a Havana-style restaurant, bar and night spot from James Beard Award-winning chef Guillermo Pernot.
> 
> These venues will all be located along the Park’s carefully cultivated and landscaped pedestrian parkway, a realigned version of what is now Rue de Monte Carlo running west from Las Vegas Boulevard toward the arena site. Mature trees and 50-foot, tulip-like structures will offer shade during the day, and the shade structures will emit LED sequences at night. Water wall features along the Park’s entrance will stretch longer than 100 feet.


http://lasvegasweekly.com/dining/20...rk-proj/?_ga=1.63464751.1407816144.1380947134


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LV Sun said:


> A zip line that swoops riders past the vintage casinos of downtown Las Vegas and under the giant video canopy of the Fremont Street Experience is now open for business.
> 
> The lower zip lines on the $12 million SlotZilla attraction opened to the public Sunday after 14 months of construction, while a set of higher lines is expected to open a little later this spring.
> 
> ...


http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/apr/29/slotzilla-zip-line-opens-downtown-las-vegas/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LV Sun said:


> MGM Resorts arena groundbreaking
> 
> It’s two years out, but for the opening weekend of the new MGM Resorts arena, it will be a three-day spectacular the likes of which Las Vegas has never seen. That’s the promise execs made at today’s groundbreaking, and the cast of VIPs who picked up shovels to turn the first earth proved that they want first crack.
> 
> Unbeaten boxing champion Floyd Mayweather Jr., UFC President Dana White, NBA Hall of Famer Bill Walton and two-time Stanley Cup winner Luc Robitaille, now president of business operations for the L.A. Kings, were all center stage.


http://www.lasvegassun.com/vegasdel...ccartney-ringo-starr-ufc-mayweather-opening-/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Smith Center Las Vegas*

Someone needs to showcase the lovely *Smith Center for the Performing Arts* by David M. Schwarz here! 
It's a mezmerizing recent Neo Art Deco masterpiece reminiscing the nearby Hoover Dam. Finished in 2012.

Some views:

the-smith-center-for the-performing-arts-las-vegas von FisherDachs auf Flickr


The Smith Center For The Performing Arts - Las Vegas, NV von tossmeanote auf Flickr


The Smith Center von Sky Island auf Flickr


The Smith Center for the Performing Arts  von odonata98 auf Flickr
At night: https://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/6785663640/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/rl_greathouse/7715231830/


Smith Center, Las Vegas von dionnemusic auf Flickr


More Neo Art Deco please, Vegas! kay:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Smith Center Las Vegas 2*

I'm dedicating two more posts to the Smith Center of Vegas.

Since we didn't have some LV thread here so far that should be fair.
Certainly among my favorites of this decade so far, globally.


The Smith Center for the Performing Arts von ensign_beedrill auf Flickr


Preservation Hall Jazz Band ~ Cabaret Jazz at The Smith Center ~ Las Vegas, NV ~ April 11, 2014 von sssssandy auf Flickr

Amazing details.

THE SMITH CENTER - ART DECO von MDIANEM auf Flickr

Yeah, that's the parking garage. 

Picture or Video 162 von MDIANEM auf Flickr


THE SMITH CENTER von MDIANEM auf Flickr

Courtyard

TGE SMITH CENTER von MDIANEM auf Flickr


vegas_oasis_02 von FisherDachs auf Flickr


3_10_12_F_the_smith_center_kabik-70-70-570 von FisherDachs auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Smith Center Las Vegas 3*

Illuminated at night.

vegas_oasis_00 von FisherDachs auf Flickr


Holcombe_M_Final8 von thevegasmatt auf Flickr

Some of the interiors are pure genius!

vegas_oasis_01 von FisherDachs auf Flickr


The Smith Center von Terry Hassan auf Flickr


Terry-Bozzio-Uberschall-The-Smith-Center-Las-Vegas-by-PhotoFM-Fred-Morledge-001 von Fred Morledge auf Flickr


IMG_0002 copy von FisherDachs auf Flickr


SmithCenter_Bavingtonpainti von FisherDachs auf Flickr

Main Hall of the Smith Center

smith-center-wide von FisherDachs auf Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great!!

but is there any project under construction or someone that soon will be U/C??


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, have a look at the US forum thread for Las Vegas Metro Development News. 

I left a notice there.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

ok, great, but it would be nice if someone from Las Vegas get the habit of posting here the updates and news


----------



## Sterlyng65 (Oct 23, 2011)

It beautiful


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LV Sun said:


> $4 billion Strip casino project crosses major hurdle
> Associated Press
> Wednesday, May 7, 2014 | 1:20 p.m.
> 
> ...


http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/may/07/4-billion-strip-casino-project-crosses-major-hurdl/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LAS VEGAS REVIEW-JOURNAL said:


> Genting’s Strip project may house studio tour-type theme park
> By HOWARD STUTZ
> LAS VEGAS REVIEW-JOURNAL
> Posted May 7, 2014 - 11:28am Updated May 7, 2014 - 1:43pm
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...project-may-house-studio-tour-type-theme-park


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

saiholmes said:


> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/may/07/4-billion-strip-casino-project-crosses-major-hurdl/


great!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

morenoque said:


> *Resorts World Las Vegas will be built in two phases*.
> 
> RW Phase 1
> 
> ...


*Source.*


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LV Sun said:


> Las Vegas could be getting a Major League Soccer franchise.
> By Ray Brewer (contact)
> Published Wednesday, May 14, 2014 | 12:25 p.m.
> Updated 4 hours, 18 minutes ago
> ...


http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/may/14/las-vegas-could-get-mls-team-soccer-specific-stadi/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LV Sun said:


> Steve Wynn pays $28.2 million for Jeff Koons’ sculpture of Popeye
> By Robin Leach (contact)
> Thursday, May 15, 2014 | 1:32 p.m.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/vegasdeluxe/...tm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=sceneOnSunPromo


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LV Sun said:


> Gaming Commission OKs developer of $4 billion Strip casino
> By Cy Ryan (contact)
> Thursday, May 22, 2014 | 3:46 p.m.
> 
> ...


http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/may/22/gaming-commission-oks-developer-4-billion-strip-ca/


----------



## zkydzy (Apr 16, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Vegas.com said:


> The Las Vegas Strip gets sweeter with Hershey’s Chocolate World opening June 3
> 
> It’s the sweetest announcement we’ve received in a while. Hershey’s Chocolate World has picked Tuesday, June 3 as its opening date.
> 
> ...


http://blog.vegas.com/las-vegas-att...ersheys-chocolate-world-opening-june-3-47041/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

The Grand Bazaar Shops Have A New Website
http://www.grandbazaarshops.com/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Vegas Chatter said:


> Fashion Show Mall Planning Strip-Front Expansion
> 
> The plans show a 22,000 square foot building addition to an existing shopping center. Building additions on Level 1 total 18,610 square feet and consist of expansions of 5 restaurant tenant spaces to the main mall building (with outdoor dining terraces for the southerly 3 restaurant tenant spaces), concourse and exit corridor areas, and 2 food and beverage tenant spaces with outside dining located at the base of the "cloud canopy" pylons. Building additions on Level 2 total 3,390 square feet and consist of a new bar and outside dining area.


http://www.vegaschatter.com/story/2...hion+Show+Mall+Planning+Strip-Front+Expansion


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

VegasChatter said:


> Soon to begin construction at Sahara and Las Vegas Boulevard (lot shown above), the live event venue will not only be the site of Rock in Rio, but it will also feature other concerts, festivals, and sporting events in the months and years to follow its debut. If you're wondering, tickets for Rock In Rio have yet to go on sale.
> 
> Here's a look at the project by the numbers (as previously announced as well as what's been filed with local zoning officials):
> 
> ...


http://www.vegaschatter.com/story/2...Rio+Already+Sending+Vegas+Hotel+Rates+Soaring


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*With a $29 million funding gap, Las Vegas works to pull together Major League Soccer bid*












> Developers proposing a $201 million Major League Soccer stadium must first plug a $29 million funding gap and reduce the taxpayers' share of the project's costs, according to city officials and records obtained by the Las Vegas Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LVS said:


> Developer fashions plan for Las Vegas expo center off I-15 near Strip
> 
> Developer Jack Kashani, who helped launch the World Market Center furniture-expo hall, has his sights on another massive showcase center for Las Vegas, even though his first one was marred by financial and legal woes.
> 
> ...


http://vegasinc.com/news/2014/sep/02/developer-fashions-plan-las-vegas-expo-center-i-15/


----------



## JmSepe (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh nice to see another development in Las Vegas, this place has been quite dormant in a while.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Las Vegas woud be a much better city if they lern that a small city alows create more shadows, and that is what that city needs


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LVS said:


> MGM Resorts International and Morgans Hotel Group executives exclaimed, “We’re open!” — and Delano Las Vegas officially opened with a ribbon cutting Tuesday morning at the former site of The Hotel at Mandalay Bay.
> 
> Notes from a tour of the $80 million renovated South Beach chic Delano Las Vegas on Tuesday afternoon:
> 
> ...


http://www.lasvegassun.com/vegasdeluxe/2014/sep/03/tour-delano-las-vegas-opening-day/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

They started tearing down the Harmon Hotel due to its structural issues.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

el palmesano said:


> Las Vegas woud be a much better city if they lern that a small city alows create more shadows, and that is what that city needs


I don't understand


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LVS said:


> More parking, more stores coming to Premium Outlets-North
> 
> The open-air downtown mall is a hit with visitors and locals alike, and practically every storefront is taken. To further capitalize on bargain-hunters and sellers, management has expanded a parking garage with 780 more spots and is building 34 more stores, the mall’s second growth spurt since opening a decade ago.
> 
> ...


http://vegasinc.com/business/2014/sep/10/more-parking-more-stores-coming-premium-outlets-no/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Harmon Hotel demo update:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Las Vegas economy on a roll as Downtown Summerlin opens*


Downtown Summerlin by Marc Balatbat, on Flickr



> For more than 15 years, people have pestered Tom Warden about when Summerlin would get its own big shopping center.
> 
> Warden, vice president of community and government relations for Summerlin’s developer, The Howard Hughes Corp., won’t hear that question anymore come 10 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> ...




Downtown Summerlin by Marc Balatbat, on Flickr


Downtown Summerlin by Marc Balatbat, on Flickr


Downtown Summerlin by Marc Balatbat, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

LVS said:


> Is Las Vegas becoming the competitive bowling capital of the world?
> 
> “All the casinos in town that have bowling centers, there’s a reason: It’s a popular sport, anyone can do it and it’s also a great demographic,” said South Point general manager Ryan Growney. “(Bowlers) like to drink beer, they like to have a good time, they like to gamble — so it’s a demographic that casinos are going to obviously try to reach out to. We just went one step further to reach that next level of tournament bowlers.”
> 
> ...


http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2014/oct/31/can-las-vegas-become-worlds-competitive-bowling-ca/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> In addition to PK-12 investments, the bold vision that the Governor laid out this evening included other investments that will benefit Southern Nevada economic development, including the 9.3M initial investment for the UNLV Medical School, $250M for Project Neon, support for the $2B statewide investment of Switch, and support for the Las Vegas Global Business District, which will continue to make Las Vegas the number one tourism and convention destination in the world.


http://www.fox5vegas.com/story/2786...ancess-comments-on-state-of-the-state-address



> proposed Las Vegas Global Business District
> 
> "This is the single most important economic development project in the state," said Rossi Ralenkotter, president/CEO of the LVCVA. "This project is a defining moment for our organization, our industry, and our city. It will take us 25 years into the future and ensure we stay ahead of our competition and remain the envy of the convention industry."
> 
> ...


http://www.lvcva.com/article/global-business-district-economic-boost-las/977/


----------



## Roaming Girl (Jan 19, 2015)

Isn't the convention business suffering a bit on a global scale? Especially lavish convention business...


----------



## Azzet Ajram (Feb 6, 2015)

Would like to see done resort world.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Pawn Plaza
> 
> Pawn Plaza will open this summer and has announced the first three tenants — Rick’s Rollin Smoke BBQ and Tavern, Poutine Vegas and Rita’s Italian Ice.
> 
> Pawn Plaza will be located just south of Gold & Silver Pawn Shop, home to History Channel’s “Pawn Stars.”


http://vegasinc.com/news/2015/apr/06/downtown-container-park-plans-expansion/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> UNLV group strikes deal to buy 42-acre site for stadium, other uses
> By ALAN SNEL
> LAS VEGAS REVIEW-JOURNAL
> The UNLV Foundation, the university’s nonprofit fundraising arm, has entered a deal with Wells Fargo to buy a 42-acre site at Koval Lane and Tropicana Avenue for $50 million for a potential football stadium or other uses.
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...ikes-deal-buy-42-acre-site-stadium-other-uses


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Anschutz Entertainment Group, partnering with MGM Resorts International on the $375 million arena being built on the Strip, provided this rendering Monday showing the "Toshiba Plaza," the 2-acre plaza and park that will lead to the arena entrance. Toshiba and Coca-Cola have signed on as founding partners, or major sponsors, of the arena scheduled to open in late April 2016. Courtesy (AEG)

http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/stadium/arena-developers-sign-sponsors-toshiba-coca-cola


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Lawmakers from both sides of the political aisle and transportation leaders from the federal government and two states gathered Monday on a breezy bluff overlooking a four-lane highway bottleneck near the newly reopened Hoover Dam Lodge for a historic groundbreaking for the first section of Interstate 11.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/nevada/politicians-transportation-leaders-kick-i-11-groundbreaking


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*What is the name of this project in Las Vegas?*


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ Las Vegas Arena: http://www.arenalasvegas.com/home.aspx


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

saiholmes said:


> http://vegasinc.com/business/gaming/2016/apr/06/wynn-resorts-announces-major-las-vegas-expansion-p/











http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-06/wynn-resorts-to-offer-water-skiing-at-new-las-vegas-attraction

Holy Shit!!!!!


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

towerpower123 said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-06/wynn-resorts-to-offer-water-skiing-at-new-las-vegas-attraction
> 
> Holy Shit!!!!!


beautiful.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Wynn Resorts planning $1.5B expansion for Las Vegas Strip property
> 
> Wynn Resorts is considering a 1,000-room expansion at its Strip property centered around a 38-acre lagoon that would host water skiing, paddle boarding and parasailing by day and fireworks displays at night.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/wynn-resorts-planning-15b-expansion-las-vegas-strip-property


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

The Park Las Vegas Strip - MGM Resorts International


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Raiders owner Mark Davis to address state panel to discuss proposed stadium, move to Las Vegas
> 
> Oakland Raiders owner Mark Davis will appear before a state committee later this month to discuss relocating the National Football League team to Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...state-panel-discuss-proposed-stadium-move-las


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Mayor: ‘Desert gets its oasis’ with Faraday groundbreaking
> 
> Executives for electric car company Faraday Future, suppliers and politicians celebrated the official kickoff to construction on the company’s North Las Vegas manufacturing plant with a Champagne toast Wednesday afternoon. Gov. Brian Sandoval and North Las Vegas Mayor John Lee were among those to address the crowd inside a windowed tent at the site of the future factory surrounded by the vast, mostly empty desert expanses of Apex Industrial Park.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/apr/13/mayor-desert-gets-its-oasis-with-faraday-groundbre/


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2016)

towerpower123 said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-06/wynn-resorts-to-offer-water-skiing-at-new-las-vegas-attraction
> 
> Holy Shit!!!!!


I mean you just can't beat Steve Wynn... anyone that thinks themed casinos are still all the rage hasn't step foot on his property.. themed casinos might have built Vegas but my my you will never see me walk into the Luxor, Monte Carlo, New York-New York, or the Excalibur.. my god just dreadful.. I really wasn't even impressed with the City Center complex either and for almost $9 billion... eek.. I would have took a few billion and upped the ante on MGM's above mentioned properties and lowered the building count at City Center or gradually built upon it.. MGM probably does really well when it comes to capturing the lower end market..but the luxury end.. I am not so sure at least in my opinion..


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Alon construction details to be revealed in less than two months
> 
> Accordingly, I can now reveal that we are less than two months away from the real ground-start of the new hotel Alon to be built by Crown Resorts’ Australian billionaire James Packer, newly engaged to Caesars Palace headliner Mariah Carey, and Las Vegas business executive Andrew Pascal, who has Elaine Wynn as his aunt and was president of Wynn Las Vegas from 2005 to 2010.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/vegasdeluxe/2016/apr/18/alon-construction-details-to-be-revealed-in-less-t/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Commission to kick light rail conversations into high gear
> 
> When the board of Southern Nevada’s Regional Transportation Commission adopted a major transit plan last week, it gave the green light for officials to get started on certain planning steps related to light rail, according to Tina Quigley, the commission’s general manager.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/apr/21/commission-to-kick-light-rail-conversations-into-h/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

The Road to EDC20


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Reports: Mark Davis to pledge Raiders move to Las Vegas if domed stadium is built
> 
> By BILL BRADLEY and RICHARD N. VELOTTA
> LAS VEGAS REVIEW-JOURNAL
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...raiders-move-las-vegas-if-domed-stadium-built


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> That could change with the proposed Mars World, for which renderings and loose plans were revealed by space.com in late March. The indoor, colony-like facility is reportedly in funding stages. Executive VP John Spencer is also chief designer, and he brings his perspective as a space tourism/space-themed attraction guru (he assisted in designing Star Trek: The Experience, a Tomorrowland for Trekkies back when the Westgate was the Las Vegas Hilton). If the project secures the Strip-adjacent acreage and $2 billion needed to become a reality, guests could be simulating Mars walks in diminished gravity and staying in a property hotel by 2021.


http://lasvegasweekly.com/as-we-see...ment-parks-las-vegas-mars-world-john-spencer/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Raiders owner willing to spend $500 million on move to Las Vegas
> 
> Oakland Raiders owner Mark Davis said today he was serious about moving his team to Las Vegas and offered a half-billion-dollar pledge for a proposed $1.4 billion, 65,000-seat domed football stadium.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/apr/28/hoping-to-attract-raiders-stadium-backers-go-befor/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Steve Wynn says Las Vegas should get ready for Raiders
> 
> By NORM CLARKE
> LAS VEGAS REVIEW-JOURNAL
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/opinio...-wynn-says-las-vegas-should-get-ready-raiders


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Goodell, NFL might be warming up to gambling
> 
> The first real sign of Goodell softening his anti-gambling stance and possibly warming up to Las Vegas was evident last week, when he was grilled again about the Raiders’ potential move to a proposed $1.4 billion stadium on the Strip. This time, his answer changed.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/opinio...youmans/goodell-nfl-might-be-warming-gambling


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Monorail to use interest money to kick-start expansion to Mandalay Bay
> 
> “We would use those funds in a very measured way, in a very deliberate way,” Curtis Myles, president and CEO of the Las Vegas Monorail, told the commission April 5. Myles said the expansion had been in the works for three years and the Monorail Co. had done extensive analysis of ridership.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...erest-money-kick-start-expansion-mandalay-bay


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Resorts World construction to ramp up this year, finish in 2019
> 
> Appearing before the Nevada Gaming Control Board almost exactly a year after the project held its ceremonial groundbreaking, Resorts World General Counsel Gerald Gardner said construction would get underway in earnest in the fourth quarter, with site activity starting to ramp up this summer.
> 
> ...


http://vegasinc.com/business/gaming/2016/may/04/resorts-world-construction-to-ramp-up-this-year-fi/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Steve Wynn plans ‘fantasy island’ in Crystal Lagoons beachfront paradise
> 
> Hotel tycoon Steve Wynn plans a centerpiece “fantasy island” in the new Crystal Lagoons beachfront paradise he is building from his Wynn and Encore golf club. Steve told me that he’d been up nights unable to sleep trying to deal with the “problem of scale” at the 38-acre lagoon.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/vegasdeluxe/2016/may/03/steve-wynn-plans-fantasy-island-crystal-lagoons-be/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Steve Wynn now says planned lake will include 10-story island
> First-quarter revenue drops at Wynn Resorts
> 
> The company has big plans for its business in Las Vegas. CEO Steve Wynn recently revealed that he wants to develop a huge lake attraction, along with an additional hotel tower, meeting space and more, on land that currently houses the golf course behind his Strip resorts.
> ...


http://vegasinc.com/news/2016/may/05/wynn-says-planned-lake-will-include-10-story-islan/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Construction Continues on Lucky Dragon
> 
> Backers of the Lucky Dragon resort under construction just off the north end of the Strip say the project is fully financed and on track to open later this year.


http://vegasinc.com/news/2016/may/05/lucky-dragon-casino-fully-financed-will-be-finishe/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Golfers can tee off at Topgolf in Las Vegas beginning Thursday
> 
> Topgolf Las Vegas, located at 4627 Koval Lane behind the MGM Grand, boasts 108 climate-controlled hitting bays, two pools, cabanas, a concert venue, VIP suites, five bars, special-event spaces, a comfort food-inspired menu with creative beverage offerings, a Callaway Fitting Studio and a Topgolf retail shop. It spans four levels and 105,000 square feet.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/golfers-can-tee-topgolf-las-vegas-beginning-thursday-photos


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Crowds swarm new IKEA store in Las Vegas on opening day
http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/retail/crowds-swarm-new-ikea-store-las-vegas-opening-day


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas Sands partnership to build 17,500-seat off-Strip concert hall
> 
> Some of the top players in the entertainment industry will partner with Las Vegas Sands Corp. to build a 17,500-seat off-Strip venue designed specifically for live music performances.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...rtnership-build-17500-seat-strip-concert-hall


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Groundbreaking held for new Moulin Rouge Las Vegas
> 
> Officials for Moulin Rouge Holdings held a groundbreaking on Tuesday for the new Moulin Rouge Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...eaking-held-new-moulin-rouge-las-vegas-photos


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Mark Davis ‘very optimistic’ about Las Vegas
> 
> “This is the real deal. If Las Vegas can come through, we’re going to be there. I made a commitment.”
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...-vegas-roger-goodell-taps-brakes-raiders-move


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Old Riviera site pitched for proposed NFL stadium
> 
> A top Las Vegas Sands Corp. executive said today that the proposed 65,000-seat football stadium his company is pushing for may end up being built on the Strip.
> 
> ...


http://vegasinc.com/business/2016/may/26/old-riviera-site-pitched-for-proposed-nfl-stadium/


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope they don't destroy the Riviera. Or at least not the neon main entrance. It's a Las Vegas icon. After the Sahara and Stardust, I'm sick of how Las Vegas fails at even an ounce of historic preservation.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

What about water crisis, any future plans?


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Committee hears financing details, timeline for domed stadium that could lure Raiders to Las Vegas
> 
> The Southern Nevada Tourism Infrastructure Committee on Thursday dug into the details of a complex financial proposal to build a $1.4 billion domed stadium that could lure the NFL’s Oakland Raiders to Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...timeline-domed-stadium-could-lure-raiders-las


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Mark Davis says Las Vegas will “unite the Raider nation”
> 
> “I’m excited about it,” Davis said in comments televised on NFL Network. “It’s a new market. It’s got the potential to be a really exciting market. . . . The Raider fan in Northern California get upset a little bit when we talk about going to Los Angeles, and the L.A. fans get a little ticked off at the fans in Northern California, so it seems like Las Vegas is a neutral site that everybody’s kind of bought into. It will unite the Raider nation more than divide it.”
> 
> ...


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...-says-las-vegas-will-unite-the-raider-nation/




> Davis: Studies on Raiders move to Las Vegas are 'positive'
> 
> Oakland Raiders owner Mark Davis says the team has begun conducting market research studies to gather information about a potential move to Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article79634977.html


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> What about water crisis, any future plans?


americans don't give a shit about it  but they should


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Monte Carlo casino-hotel rebrands as Park MGM, NoMad
> 
> Today’s announcement that the Monte Carlo hotel will be redesigned as two hotels — the Park MGM Grand and NoMad Las Vegas — keeps a promise by MGM Resorts International Chairman and CEO Jim Murren to refrain from naming properties for international tourist destinations.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/vegasdeluxe/2016/jun/03/monte-carlo-transform-into-park-mgm-nomad-450-mill/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Mark Davis bought Las Vegas Raiders website in 1999
http://sportsnaut.com/2016/06/mark-davis-bought-las-vegas-raiders-website-1999/

Las Vegas mayor 'very, very confident' about Raiders relocation
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=15852434


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Dream of NHL coming to Las Vegas is nearing reality
> 
> When Bettman explained the three scenarios the league was contemplating — expand by one or two teams, wait a year or put expansion on hold indefinitely — he covered both ends of the rink as far as Las Vegas and Quebec City are concerned.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/hockey-vegas/dream-nhl-coming-las-vegas-nearing-reality


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

saiholmes said:


> http://lasvegassun.com/vegasdeluxe/2016/jun/03/monte-carlo-transform-into-park-mgm-nomad-450-mill/


Very stupid. In 20 years, the entire strip will be:

Park MGM
MGM 1
MGM 2
MGM 3 Delux
MGM 4
MGM 5
Wynn 1
Wynn 2
Wynn 3
Wynn 4, The Fancy

Las Vegas's themed resorts are an iconic aspect of the city. The last thing the city wants is to eschew its history just to look 'avant garde' and contemporary.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas’ NHL expansion bid reaches critical stage
> 
> The long journey to bring a major league sports franchise to Las Vegas reaches a critical stage Tuesday. And if things go as Las Vegas hockey fans hope, a celebration will be planned for June 22.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/hockey-vegas/las-vegas-nhl-expansion-bid-reaches-critical-stage


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Roger Goodell using his pull to keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> The Raiders’ relocation saga is turning into a tug of war. Owner Mark Davis is pulling the team to Las Vegas. On the other end of the rope, NFL commissioner Roger Goodell is exploring ways to keep the team in Oakland.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/nfl-vegas/roger-goodell-using-his-pull-keep-raiders-oakland


----------



## __var (Oct 13, 2012)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Very stupid. In 20 years, the entire strip will be:
> 
> Park MGM
> MGM 1
> ...


I agree. I wouldn't necessarily stay at places like the Luxor or New York-New York but i think Vegas has a very unique identity and demolishing all of it for "generic" (albeit extravagant and "jumbo-sized" ) complexes is not a bright idea.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

145551618


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> What people are saying about the NHL expanding to Las Vegas
> 
> The NHL’s executive committee has recommended that the league expand to Las Vegas, according to The Associated Press.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...-are-saying-about-the-nhl-expanding-las-vegas


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Self-driving minibus to hit streets in Las Vegas
http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/jun/16/self-driving-minibus-to-hit-streets-in-las-vegas/


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

saiholmes said:


> Self-driving minibus to hit streets in Las Vegas
> http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/jun/16/self-driving-minibus-to-hit-streets-in-las-vegas/


I can't wait to ride these.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Cleveland Cavaliers toast NBA championship at XS
> 
> They arrived at McCarran International Airport at 1 a.m. and headed directly to the award-winning mega-club. Gorgeous cocktail servers were already decked out in LeBron jerseys with a custom cake made to replicate the Larry O’Brien championship trophy.


http://lasvegassun.com/vegasdeluxe/2016/jun/20/photos-cleveland-cavaliers-toast-nba-championship/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Panel won’t finalize Las Vegas stadium financing, but it could come close
> 
> The state panel that’s developing a financing plan for a domed stadium in Las Vegas won’t finalize the proposal at its Thursday meeting, but it could come close.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...s-vegas-stadium-financing-it-could-come-close


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas awarded NHL expansion team
> 
> After decades of trying, Las Vegas skated into the major leagues Wednesday with the National Hockey League’s decision to award billionaire businessman Bill Foley an expansion franchise beginning with the 2017-18 season.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/hockey-vegas/las-vegas-awarded-nhl-expansion-team


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Picking team name, logo tops list of what’s next for Las Vegas’ NHL franchise
> Owner Bill Foley eases off Black Knights at expansion announcement
> 
> “We have a number of names that we’re going to send to the league and we’ll get the league’s view on the names,” Foley said. “Then we’re going to follow through and come up with something pretty quickly.”
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/jun/23/picking-a-team-name-logo-tops-list-of-whats-next-f/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Alternative stadium plan suggests $550 million in public money instead of $750 million
> 
> The head of an influential state tourism panel today suggested slashing the amount of public money for a proposed domed football stadium by $200 million, triggering strong pushback from the project’s private backers.
> 
> ...


http://vegasinc.com/business/2016/jun/23/lternative-stadium-plan-suggests-550-million-in-pu/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Now that Las Vegas has NHL team, is it ready for Raiders?
> 
> The latest funding proposal calls for a $500 million contribution from the Raiders, $400 million from the Sands and Majestic developers, and $500 million from the public through hotel room taxes. The private partners, pushing for $750 million in public money throughout the process, reacted negatively to the surprise changes, revealed to them Wednesday afternoon and made public at Thursday morning’s committee meeting.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/nfl-vegas/now-las-vegas-has-nhl-team-it-ready-raiders


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> New gaming spaces, restaurants underline Cosmopolitan’s ongoing transformation
> 
> Cosmopolitan has bolstered its already industry-leading restaurant lineup with the addition of Beauty & Essex (a partnership with Tao Group and chef/restaurateur Chris Santos) and Eggslut (the walk-up diner out of L.A.), and the announcement of Momofuku (the Michelin two-star noodle restaurant founded by David Chang) and Milk Bar to open this year. In a stroke of luck, Milk Bar’s Christina Tosi earned a James Beard Award for Best Pastry Chef just a week after the partnership with the Cosmo was announced.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/jun/26/cosmopolitan-president-bill-mcbeath-big-moves/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

The Mermaids Casino, as well as La Bayou and Glitter Gulch on the Fremont Street Experience, are set to close on Monday as Derek and Greg Stevens prepare to build a new casino there on Friday, June 24, 2016.
http://vegasinc.com/news/2016/jun/2...ostRead&_ga=1.199229870.1684481521.1416105941


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Ready to rock ‘n’ roll: Hard Rock Hotel expands meeting and convention space in Vegas


https://blog.vegas.com/las-vegas-ho...-meeting-and-convention-space-in-vegas-65611/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Final four stadium sites for Raiders up for debate
> 
> Andy Abboud, Las Vegas Sands’ senior vice president of government relations and community development, said eight to 12 sites have been examined. But these appear to be the final four:
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/nfl-vegas/final-four-stadium-sites-raiders-debate


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Raiders distribute survey on interest in team relocating
> 
> The Oakland Raiders have distributed an 83-question survey through the Las Vegas Metro Chamber of Commerce to gauge interest in the team’s potential relocation to Las Vegas and the construction of a domed stadium to house the team.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/nfl-vegas/raiders-distribute-survey-interest-team-relocating


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Southwest Airlines doesn’t want stadium next to airport
> 
> The airline with the largest share of passenger traffic at McCarran International Airport doesn't want an NFL stadium nearby, saying football fans' cars could clog the roads for passengers trying to catch flights and bright signage and pyrotechnics could hinder pilots' vision.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/jul/01/southwest-airlines-doesnt-want-stadium-next-to-air/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Summer League has become Las Vegas’ NBA franchise
> 
> “It was just an event that was there for the GMs and the coaches to evaluate their players,” said Las Vegas Events President Pat Christenson. “When they approached us, it was with this idea of taking it to a different level.”
> 
> ...


http://vegasinc.com/news/2016/jul/0...nchise/?_ga=1.170336800.1684481521.1416105941


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Floyd Mayweather Jr.,one of the greatest boxers of all time says he’s opening a strip club in Las Vegas
http://www.reviewjournal.com/opinio...her-jr-says-he-s-opening-strip-club-las-vegas


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

MGM Resorts International expands solar array, now nation’s largest
http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/jul/06/mgm-resorts-international-expands-solar-array-now/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

SYDELL GROUP’S VEGAS PROJECTS WILL BRING A NEW LEVEL OF HIPSTER CHIC
http://lasvegasweekly.com/dining/20...-nomad/?_ga=1.133702926.1684481521.1416105941


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Coming soon: Take a peek inside the Lucky Dragon
http://vegasinc.com/business/gaming...dragon/?_ga=1.225799578.1684481521.1416105941


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Where would the Raiders touch down in Las Vegas? Stadium sites abound
> 
> The 11-member Southern Nevada Tourism Infrastructure Committee should move closer to an answer on Monday, when backers of the stadium project are expected to provide an update on potential sites.
> 
> ...


https://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/jul/08/where-would-the-raiders-touch-down-in-las-vegas-st/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Bill Foley might have new domain names; team could be called Las Vegas Desert Knights
> 
> Las Vegas NHL owner Bill Foley might get his wish on his team being called the Knights. Just with a modifier.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...n-names-team-could-be-called-las-vegas-desert


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Developers identify preferred site and proposed budget of $1.9B stadium
> 
> Representatives of Las Vegas Sands Corp., Majestic Realty and the Oakland Raiders told the Southern Nevada Tourism Infrastructure Committee that their preferred stadium site is acreage west of Interstate 15, across from Mandalay Bay, north of Russell Road, and that a purchase agreement is in place.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...referred-site-and-proposed-budget-19b-stadium


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Land for proposed stadium site in Las Vegas being sold by bank group
> 
> The 62 acres identified as the top choice for a $1.9 billion, 65,000-seat domed football stadium is being sold by a consortium of banks that foreclosed on the land in 2009.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...-stadium-site-las-vegas-being-sold-bank-group


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Raiders owner Mark Davis ‘totally excited’ about Las Vegas stadium plans
> 
> “I’ve been through these things a number of times, and I think ‘sense of urgency’ is a strong phrase,” Davis said in a phone interview. “We’ve got to make it work and make sure all parties are happy. I think we’re getting there. Everybody is working hard on all sides.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...totally-excited-about-las-vegas-stadium-plans


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Adelson commits personal wealth to back stadium plan
> 
> Las Vegas Sands Corp. Chairman and CEO Sheldon Adelson went to his board of directors this spring with a proposal to fund a 65,000-seat domed football stadium in Southern Nevada.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/stadium/adelson-commits-personal-wealth-back-stadium-plan


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> UNLV School of Medicine to assume control of 4 health centers
> 
> But as the budding UNLV School of Medicine prepares for its proposed July 2017 debut, the institution says it will take over four Clark County school-based health facilities with plans for innovation.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/life/health/unlv-school-medicine-assume-control-4-health-centers


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Great Basin National Park’s new astronomical observatory opens its eye to the heavens
> 
> When the time came to open the dome for the first time at Great Basin National Park’s new observatory, astronomer Tyler Nordgren knew just where to point the telescope.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/w...ew-astronomical-observatory-opens-its-eye-the


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas expansion team trademarks three nicknames
> 
> The NHL Las Vegas expansion team trademarked the nicknames Desert Knights, Golden Knights and Silver Knights last week, a team spokesperson confirmed to NHL.com.
> 
> Detroithockey.net first reported the names on Aug 23.


https://www.nhl.com/news/las-vegas-...rks-three-nicknames/c-281447332?tid=281011650


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> URBAN SEED BREAKS GROUND AND PLANS TO REVOLUTIONIZE LOCAL FARMING
> 
> A new local company is betting that a go-big-or-go-home approach will revolutionize urban farming. Urban Seed Inc. broke ground July 29 on a farming facility just west of the Las Vegas Strip, a space that includes eight 6,400-square-foot greenhouses, offices, a production facility and an event space.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegasweekly.com/intersect...-vegas/?_ga=1.158221626.1684481521.1416105941
http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/aug/07/unifying-food-urban-seed-reinvents-farming-in-the/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

The Las Vegas Desert Knights would be a great team logo!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> The Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas plans swanky new penthouse suites
> 
> Three renowned interior designers have been hired by The Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas to develop 21 new high-end penthouse suites and a private gaming salon atop the 51-story hotel’s Boulevard Tower.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...n-las-vegas-plans-swanky-new-penthouse-suites


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Developers proposing stadium to meet week ahead of schedule
> 
> Developers proposing a 65,000-seat, $1.9 billion domed football stadium have said they want to move the process along quickly, now that they’ve agreed on prospective sites.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/stadium/developers-proposing-stadium-meet-week-ahead-schedule


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Neonopolis in downtown Las Vegas to be home to esports arena
> 
> About 15,000 square feet of space that previously served as part of a movie theater and a nightclub on the third floor of Neonopolis will be devoted to two esports gaming areas. One space will be used for an arena and another space would have dual purpose for holding matches and housing a studio for streaming.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/neonopolis-downtown-las-vegas-be-home-esports-arena


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas, Asian investors bet on Sin City’s Chinese tourism
> 
> Sin City and Asian investors are going all in on Chinese tourism as some of Las Vegas’ latest developments on and off the Strip target Chinese nationals and Chinese-Americans.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...sian-investors-bet-sin-city-s-chinese-tourism


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> BILL FOLEY UPDATES THE STATUS OF THE NAMING OF OUR TEAM
> 
> Bill Foley, owner of the NHL expansion franchise that will play in Las Vegas starting in 2017-18, has filed trademark applications for several nicknames: Desert Hawks, Red Hawks, Nighthawks, Desert Knights, Silver Knights and Golden Knights.
> 
> ...


https://www.vegasishockey.com/news-detail?recordNum=174


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> A SOUTH STRIP STADIUM PLAN MEANS MUCH MORE THAN FOOTBALL FOR LAS VEGAS
> 
> The south Strip location is perfect not only for the stadium, with its proximity to the airport and two different freeways, but for the Strip itself. Building the stadium across Russell from Mandalay Bay’s convention center provides a balance on Las Vegas Boulevard, unequivocally still the engine for all of Southern Nevada. All the other significant future Strip developments—this year’s Lucky Dragon casino, the larger Resorts World and Alon projects, Wynn’s possible “Paradise Park” entertainment lagoon and the expansion of the Las Vegas Convention Center at the former Riviera site—are in the works at the north end of the Boulevard.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegasweekly.com/column/in...tball-/?_ga=1.161932988.1684481521.1416105941


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's a nice stadium but the parking lot surrounding the building sucks big time. Vegas locals should not let such a plan go ahead.


----------



## Nyghtscape (Jul 7, 2016)

itom 987 said:


> It's a nice stadium but the parking lot surrounding the building sucks big time. Vegas locals should not let such a plan go ahead.


I wouldn't mind the parking lot so much if the stadium was pushed so its frontage was along Las Vegas Boulevard creating a more urban condition. Even if the corner occupied a prominent corner of the site at Russell & LVB it would help it not be an island in the middle of a parking lot, which is the kiss of death.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

lorengmorena said:


> The Las Vegas Desert Knights would be a great team logo!


I prefer Silver Knights since its in Silver State.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> The potential Raiders' stadium in Las Vegas will start MLS expansion talk
> MLS in Las Vegas? It's going to be tossed around.
> 
> MLS hasn't even finished expanding to 24 teams, but it already has committed to going to 28 teams. Naturally, there's a lot of talk about which cities will get those teams, with Sacramento looking like a lock, St. Louis a favorite and a handful of others jockeying for whatever is left. We might have to throw another city into that mix too -- Las Vegas.
> ...


http://www.foxsports.com/soccer/sto...as-vegas-will-start-mls-expansion-talk-091616


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Thomas & Mack Center unveils Strip View Pavilion
> 
> The Strip View Pavilion is exactly as the name indicates, the valley’s skyline opening up upon entrance into the 9,200-square foot room, with all the modern enhancements that would be expected.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...homas-mack-center-unveils-strip-view-pavilion


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> New med school, football complex part of a changing UNLV, Jessup says in annual speech
> 
> The school just received a $10 million gift from the Fertitta family to build a football training facility, it's rolling out a new medical school and preparing to host the final presidential debate in October, and just today college officials were handed a victory when tourism officials voted in favor of a proposed $1.9 billion stadium that UNLV would share with the Oakland Raiders.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/sep/15/new-med-school-football-complex-part-of-a-changing/
http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/e...ays-university-has-entered-renaissance-period


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> BIG-TIME ROAD CONSTRUCTION IS COMING TO THE BUSINESSES OF THE ARTS DISTRICT
> 
> In the mid-1990s, Fourth Street was reconfigured as a one-way artery. It was a welcome change—it eased traffic on Las Vegas Boulevard and pointed tourists directly at the Fremont Street Experience. But it also did some harm: Enigma Garden Cafe, a now-defunct coffeehouse located near Fourth and Charleston, was very nearly driven out of business by the road work. Owner Julie Brewer, goaded beyond endurance by the relentless jackhammering, put a terse, hand-lettered A-frame sign in front of her business: “We are open during (de)construction.”
> 
> Today, it’s Main Street’s turn. Over the course of the next two years, Main will be transformed into a northbound one-way; one block to the west, Commerce Street is being reconfigured to one-way southbound. This is necessary work: The sewer lines are ancient, the sidewalks aren’t up to current ADA code and the traffic flow is all wrong for a Downtown that regularly hosts high-traffic events like First Friday. When finished, there will be bike lanes, improved street parking and sidewalks wide enough for art walks and outdoor seating.


http://lasvegasweekly.com/intersect...-street/?_ga=1.39257123.1206198008.1471557179


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Long-debated Grand Canyon Escalade project, with tram, hotels, will get hearing
> 
> A controversial plan to develop tourist attractions including a tram into the Grand Canyon will have its hearing before Navajo Nation lawmakers.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/story/news...prove-grand-canyon-escalade-project/89600236/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> NFL’s Roger Goodell says ‘a lot has to happen’ for Raiders to move to Las Vegas
> 
> In comments reported by The Associated Press, Goodell addressed the potential of approving Las Vegas as an NFL city, saying, “There’s still a lot that has to happen before we would get to that stage. Recognizing that they came out of committee with a bill, but there’s still a lot of work to be done to improve that recommendation.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...ll-says-lot-has-happen-raiders-move-las-vegas


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Nevada needs 5 new lawmakers with special session possible
> 
> Nevada could have five new lawmakers this week as county-level leaders fill vacancies in preparation for a possible special legislative session.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/sep/19/nevada-needs-5-new-lawmakers-with-special-session/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Sandoval announces he will call special session to consider Las Vegas stadium project
> 
> Gov. Brian Sandoval announced Wednesday that he plans to call a special session of the Nevada Legislature to consider funding for the proposed NFL stadium in Las Vegas. He said the session would be some time between Oct. 7 and Oct. 13.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...al-session-consider-las-vegas-stadium-project


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Sandoval will meet with legislative leaders on Las Vegas stadium proposal
> 
> Gov. Brian Sandoval will meet with legislative leaders next week in preparation for a special session of the Legislature to consider room tax increases to fund an NFL stadium for the Oakland Raiders and improve the Las Vegas Convention Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/n...egislative-leaders-las-vegas-stadium-proposal


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Investment group offers to buy Oakland Coliseum to keep Raiders from moving
> 
> The city of Oakland and an investment group tied to Hall of Fame safety Ronnie Lott engaged in negotiations geared toward selling the Oakland Coliseum and keeping the Raiders from bolting for Los Angeles or Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...fers-buy-oakland-coliseum-keep-raiders-moving


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas should better prepare for rise in tourism, travel official says
> 
> Las Vegas needs to better prepare for a projected increase in tourists, particularly from China, the head of the U.S. Travel Association said Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...ter-prepare-rise-tourism-travel-official-says


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Hockey team announces 20-year lease for Summerlin practice facility
> 
> Las Vegas’ first major professional sports franchise will have a 20-year ground lease for its practice facility in Summerlin, it was announced today.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/sep/22/hockey-team-announces-20-year-lease-for-summerlin/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Developer asking $30M an acre for site on Strip
> 
> When developer Triple Five bought a five-acre slice of the Strip last decade, just before the economy crashed, it paid a sum landowners could only dream of today.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/economic-development/developer-asking-30m-acre-site-strip


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Cowboys owner Jones urges aggressiveness in bringing Raiders to Las Vegas
> 
> “It’s very important for the (development) team to be very aggressive,” Jones said. “It’s not hard to look at precedent and the history of the NFL and you don’t see any real movement if you are waiting on the league to initiate an effort to relocate a team.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...ges-aggressiveness-bringing-raiders-las-vegas


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Developer betting big on Las Vegas’ urban core
> 
> With developers packing the Las Vegas suburbs with new apartments, Jonathan Fore is laying a big bet in another part of town: the urban core.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/housing/developer-betting-big-las-vegas-urban-core


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> New F1 owner wants Las Vegas and Miami as potential future race venues
> 
> Maffei told Fox Sports that his primary targets for new races are in F1’s most under-served markets:
> 
> ...


http://www.thisisf1.com/2016/09/24/...ntial-future-race-venues/#RALkLsEj1UF2qDky.99


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Investment group yanks $167.3 million bid to buy Raiders coliseum site after Oakland gives cold shoulder
> 
> A real estate group comprised of investors and developers that had crafted a $167.3 million bid to keep the Oakland Raiders in the Bay Area by buying the land on which the current Coliseum sits has now retracted its offer.


http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...nt-167-bid-raiders-coliseum-oakland-lott.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Nevada State Railroad Museum full steam ahead to expand visitors center
> 
> The Nevada State Railroad Museum in Boulder City got the green light Tuesday to begin planning an expansion of its visitors center with funding approved by the Legislature’s Interim Finance Committee.


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/l...useum-full-steam-ahead-expand-visitors-center


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Saiholmes said:


> http://www.thisisf1.com/2016/09/24/...ntial-future-race-venues/#RALkLsEj1UF2qDky.99


I'm astounded that Miami has not hosted F1 by this time.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Dale said:


> I'm astounded that Miami has not hosted F1 by this time.


Since Liberty Media, an American company, bought Formula One this month. The new management, of course, will be more Americanized than the previous one and hoping that Hollywood will be interested in it. It has suffered from falling TV ratings in recent years.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> IMAX films futuristic Hyperloop in North Las Vegas for movie about engineers
> 
> IMAX moviemakers are filming the futuristic Hyperloop under construction in North Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/opinio...uristic-hyperloop-north-las-vegas-movie-about


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas art museum a step closer to reality
> 
> Representatives of the city of Las Vegas said last week the city will set aside up to 1.5 acres of city-owned land to be donated for The Art Museum at Symphony Park, fulfilling an agreement signed with backers last year to provide a location if the group raised a million dollars. The museum’s supporters surpassed that target last month, raising more than twice that amount.
> 
> “I’m so very excited about the burgeoning community support for a world-class art museum at Symphony Park,” Mayor Carolyn Goodman said. “We will continue to work with the backers and leadership on this project.”


http://www.reviewjournal.com/neon/arts-culture/las-vegas-art-museum-step-closer-reality


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Proponents cheer stadium at event that draws Raiders great Howie Long
> 
> Long told the crowd that when the Legislature meets to consider the package for the 65,000-seat domed football stadium it could become a part of history that the Raiders are attempting to make on the field this season. Long said the Raiders, who are now 3-1 with three road victories, invited him to address the team prior to the beginning of the season.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...-stadium-event-draws-raiders-great-howie-long


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> If a Las Vegas stadium deal is going to happen, it must happen now
> 
> There is no such thing as a perfect timeline.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/opinio...-stadium-deal-going-happen-it-must-happen-now


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Nevada governor calls special session for Monday to consider Raiders stadium plan
> 
> Gov. Brian Sandoval on Wednesday summoned Nevada lawmakers to Carson City early next week for a special legislative session to consider financing for a 65,000-seat football stadium and convention center expansion in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...-session-monday-consider-raiders-stadium-plan


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> City of Las Vegas renews bid for NFL stadium at Cashman site
> 
> As far as the city of Las Vegas is concerned, the battle to bring an NFL stadium to the Cashman Center site isn’t over.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/05/las-vegas-renews-bid-for-nfl-stadium-cashman-site/
http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/las-vegas/las-vegas-keeps-focus-cashman-field-dreams-site


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Owner breaks ground on NHL team’s new practice facility
> Team name and color scheme will be announced on Nov. 19 in event at Toshiba Plaza on the Strip
> 
> The construction helmets didn’t quite fit, but the shovels worked just fine this afternoon as majority team owner Bill Foley and several others gathered for a groundbreaking ceremony for the Las Vegas hockey team’s practice facility at Downtown Summerlin.
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/05/foley-breaks-ground-on-nhl-teams-new-practice-faci/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Digging into economic projections tied to a Raiders move to Las Vegas
> 
> In September, the infrastructure committee released a summary of its own economic analysis produced by Jeremy Aguero of Applied Analysis, the go-to local research firm for economic modeling. Aguero arrived at his numbers by taking information from the other reports, tweaking assumptions within them that seemed too presumptive, and using existing information about tourists who come to Las Vegas for special events.
> 
> The result: The state-backed economic impact report shows a total economic output of $620 million, as well as $35 million new tax dollars each year. Those projections are based on the stadium hosting 46 events per year and drawing 451,417 new visitors. They do not factor in locals spending money at the stadium or other tourists who would have visited Las Vegas regardless of events at the venue.


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/05/economic-impact-projections-nfl-stadium-las-vegas/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## mindmyweb (Oct 9, 2016)

This one is on my to visit list - Thanks for sharing


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Special session on Las Vegas football stadium underway in Carson City
> 
> The 30th Special Session of the Nevada Legislature was gaveled to order shortly after 8 a.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/n...s-vegas-football-stadium-underway-carson-city


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Casino chiefs urge Nevada lawmakers to fund proposed Raiders stadium in Las Vegas
> 
> Heavy hitters testifying on behalf of the multi-billion dollar projects included Steve Wynn, CEO of Wynn Resorts Ltd., and Jim Murren, chairman and CEO of MGM Resorts International.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/n...akers-fund-proposed-raiders-stadium-las-vegas


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Nevada Senate passes bill to fund proposed Raiders stadium in Las Vegas
> 
> The Nevada Senate on Tuesday amended and passed a bill raising room taxes in Clark County to help fund a football stadium and convention center improvements in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...-bill-fund-proposed-raiders-stadium-las-vegas


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Approval of Las Vegas stadium plan might face bumpy ride in Nevada Assembly
> 
> Assembly majority leader Paul Anderson, R-Las Vegas, said late Wednesday that lawmakers were working toward a possible final vote for sometime on Thursday. But when asked if there were enough votes to secure the bill’s passage, Anderson said, “I don’t think I could answer that at this point.”
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...um-plan-might-face-bumpy-ride-nevada-assembly


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Segerblom: Lawmakers may kick final decision on Raiders stadium to Clark County Commission
> 
> Republican lawmakers might punt a final decision on a $1.9 billion domed stadium to the Clark County Commission if there aren’t enough votes in the Assembly to approve the project outright, a Democratic legislator said Thursday.
> 
> Kicking the deciding vote on the financing plan, which would boost the county hotel room tax to partially fund the stadium and upgrades to the Las Vegas Convention Center, would require only a simple majority vote by lawmakers, not the two-thirds supermajority necessary for direct legislative approval of tax increases.


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...ision-raiders-stadium-clark-county-commission


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Nevada lawmakers adjourn after marathon session but no vote on Raiders stadium bill
> 
> A long-awaited vote on a bill that would increase hotel room taxes to fund a domed stadium and improvements to the Las Vegas Convention Center failed to materialize early Friday morning after a marathon 17-hour Assembly session that saw plenty of controversy.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...marathon-session-no-vote-raiders-stadium-bill


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Nevada Senate passes amended Raiders stadium bill; Sandoval to sign Monday
> 
> A supermajority of Nevada lawmakers on Friday passed an increase in Clark County’s hotel room tax to help finance a 65,000-seat domed stadium, clearing the path for the relocation of the NFL’s Oakland Raiders to Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...ded-raiders-stadium-bill-sandoval-sign-monday


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Oakland Raiders owner Mark Davis praises ‘historic day’ in Nevada
> 
> An “excited” Davis said he plans to fly to Las Vegas on Monday, when Sandoval is scheduled to sign the stadium bill at a news conference.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...-owner-mark-davis-praises-historic-day-nevada


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> The Oakland Raiders have released the following statement.
> 
> "I would like to thank Governor Sandoval, the Southern Nevada Tourism Infrastructure Committee, and the members of the Nevada Legislature on this historic day, " said Raiders owner Mark Davis. "All parties have worked extremely hard to develop and approve this tremendous stadium project that will serve as a proud new home for the entire Raider Nation."


http://www.raiders.com/news/article-1/Raiders-Statement/fdcf6280-2479-440b-b7f5-8f77cc5f887e


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Yay! Las Vegas Raiders! I love it!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Ainsworth Game Technology cuts ribbon on North American headquarters in Las Vegas
> 
> Gov. Brian Sandoval, Clark County Commissioner Steve Sisolak and large group of supporters of Ainsworth Game Technology celebrated the opening of the company’s 291,000-square-foot North American headquarters in Las Vegas on Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...-ribbon-north-american-headquarters-las-vegas
http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/sep/27/ainsworth-game-technology-opens-headquarters/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Mark Davis: Raiders' Oakland plan unchanged even if Las Vegas deal OK'd
> 
> Raiders owner Mark Davis reaffirmed to ESPN.com on Saturday that he plans to play the next two seasons at the Oakland Coliseum, even if the team gets the green light from the NFL to move to Las Vegas.
> 
> "We want to bring a Super Bowl championship back to the Bay Area," Davis told ESPN.com.


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...e-play-coliseum-next-two-years-las-vegas-deal


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Treasure Island plans more convention space
> 
> The house always has an edge, and the edge many Strip casinos have today is extensive convention space that helps ensure visitors come and stay on the property for days.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/14/treasure-island-plans-more-convention-space/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Gov. Brian Sandoval signs football stadium bill
> 
> “We will be fortifying our economy and cementing our position as the No. 1 tourism and hospitality destination on planet earth,” Sandoval told a jovial crowd at UNLV’s Tam Alumni Center that included Nevada legislators, gaming executives, labor union leaders, Raider officials and the Rebels band and cheerleaders.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/stadium/gov-brian-sandoval-signs-football-stadium-bill-video


----------



## GERMAN2106 (Oct 10, 2016)

A Raider game, and Vegas for the weekend count me in.
Viva Las Vegas!!!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> McCarran airport envisions glitzy future as hub for international flights
> 
> A gust of wind whips through Rosemary Vassiliadis’ shoulder-length brown hair as she strolls down a long, dark tunnel under construction deep below the airfield at McCarran International Airport.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/t...sions-glitzy-future-hub-international-flights


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Mark Davis to address NFL owners amid report of possible delay in Raiders relocation vote
> 
> Oakland Raiders owner Mark Davis will brief fellow National Football League executives Wednesday on Nevada’s plans to build a $1.9 billion, 65,000-seat domed football stadium in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...report-possible-delay-raiders-relocation-vote


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> NFL to study viability of Las Vegas supporting pro football
> 
> NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell said Wednesday that a study comparing Las Vegas with Oakland would be the next step in the process of relocating the team to a $1.9 billion, 65,000-seat domed stadium off the Strip.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/nfl-vegas/nfl-study-viability-las-vegas-supporting-pro-football



> Raiders owner Mark Davis rails against Oakland 'disrespect,' has sole focus on Las Vegas
> 
> “My thing is I've never played cities against each other,” Davis, the son of late Raiders owner Al Davis, told USA TODAY Sports. “Even when we were doing the L.A. thing with the Chargers, Dean (Spanos, San Diego’s owner) and I both had in our deal between us, that if either of us got something in our own markets, then our deal was off and we were going back.
> 
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...vegas-mark-davis-oakland-relocation/92422560/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> UNLV Medical School wins preliminary accreditation, clearing way for first class
> 
> It’s official: UNLV’s burgeoning medical school has been granted preliminary accreditation, allowing the institution to begin recruiting and accepting students for its first class in 2017.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/e...minary-accreditation-clearing-way-first-class
http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/18/unlv-school-of-medicine-earns-preliminary-accredit/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Clark County accepting applications for new Raiders stadium authority board
> 
> Applications are being accepted for seats on the new Clark County Stadium Authority Board of Directors, the county said Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...lications-new-raiders-stadium-authority-board


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> McCarran Airport dedicates nation’s second-tallest traffic control tower
> 
> Against the dazzling backdrop of the Las Vegas Strip, planes can be seen taking off and landing from high atop the nation’s second-tallest air traffic control tower that recently opened at McCarran International Airport.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...nation-s-second-tallest-traffic-control-tower
http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/18/nations-second-tallest-tower-dedicated-at-mccarran/


----------



## devondale (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes went there last year, not as big as Hakansan but its truly unique.
Regulatory Affairs Vietnam
*diễn đàn seo time* cung cấp *morphin* và alpha choay flavonoid là gì và *phenobarbital*

https://bantinnamgioi.tk/titan-gel/
https://nhathuoclongtam.vn/san-pham/kalimate/
https://www.luuanh.com/san-pham/tienam
https://phongchongthamnhung.vn/2019/04/20/seduxen/
Thuốc Metiocolin


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Second phase of Tivoli Village slated to be completed soon
> 
> Tivoli’s second phase, comprising about 350,000 square feet of retail and office space, is slated to be finished soon. The announced retail lineup is sparse, but management says more are on the way and brokers say the anchor – upscale home-furnishings store Restoration Hardware – could pump more life into Tivoli’s seemingly quiet shopping scene.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/retail/second-phase-tivoli-village-slated-be-completed-soon


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Lucky Dragon near Las Vegas Strip wins OK from Nevada Gaming Commission
> 
> A new gaming property in Southern Nevada that is designed to cater specifically to Asian customers won final approval from the Nevada Gaming Commission on Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...-vegas-strip-wins-ok-nevada-gaming-commission


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> NEON MUSEUM TO EXPAND WITH LARGER RETAIL STORE AND ADDITIONAL EXHIBIT SPACE
> 
> In October 2012, the Neon Museum expanded into a new reception and office space housed inside the clamshell-roofed building that formerly served as the lobby of the La Concha Motel. Now, just a few weeks’ shy of the repurposed La Concha’s fourth anniversary, Neon Museum is growing again: Its offices are giving way to a 1,300 square-foot museum store, run in partnership with Vegas-based Marshall Retail Group (MRG).
> 
> ...


http://lasvegasweekly.com/intersect...hibits/?_ga=1.200674734.1684481521.1416105941


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Developer of huge solar array near Tonopah wants to build 10 more
> 
> A California-based energy company announced plans Tuesday to build the world’s largest solar project in Nevada, a $5 billion endeavor involving at least 100,000 mirrors and 10 towers as tall as any building in the state.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...-solar-array-near-tonopah-wants-build-10-more


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Murren: MGM working to attract NBA team
> 
> An MGM Resorts International spokesperson confirmed the company is trying to attract an NBA franchise to Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/26/murren-mgm-working-to-attract-nba-team/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Conferees get first look at Las Vegas e-sports arena
> 
> When Southern Nevada’s first electronic sports arena opens its doors to the public next month, the public may be able to wager on the outcome of video-game competitions.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...erees-get-first-look-las-vegas-e-sports-arena


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Ramped-up Spaghetti Bowl work to resemble ‘Car-Nado’
> 
> Not quite, but upcoming Spaghetti Bowl closures being dubbed “Car-Nado” by NDOT will begin a massive three-year snarl in daily commutes throughout the valley.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/20/ramped-up-spaghetti-bowl-work-to-resemble-car-nado/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Electric shuttle buses would offer free rides in downtown Las Vegas by 2017
> 
> Visitors, workers and residents could soon have the option to hitch a free ride in downtown Las Vegas from a small fleet of electric vehicles.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/t...ould-offer-free-rides-downtown-las-vegas-2017


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> PBR moves into the Strip’s newest mega-venue
> 
> 2016 has been more than a banner year for the Professional Bull Riders organization, which charges into Las Vegas this week for the 23rd year of the PBR World Finals.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/oct/30/pbr-moves-into-the-strips-newest-mega-venue/


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

So any news on how the Alon/Worlds Resort is doing?


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas stadium gives energy to monorail extension proposal
> 
> The Las Vegas Monorail Co. will seek Clark County commissioners’ permission this week to extend the monorail’s route from the MGM Grand to Mandalay Bay.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/p...dium-gives-energy-monorail-extension-proposal


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Jerry Jones says it's 'pretty definitive' that the Raiders will move to Las Veg
> Jones sees the 'crosshairs' aligning for the Las Vegas Raiders
> 
> "Really if you look at the history of teams moving, this is pretty definitive. There's a pretty bright line right there. They've provided for a team, the most funding that's ever been funded from third parties," Jones said. "So that's about as strong, L.A. never really had that powerful of influence, I'll put it that way. Which is over $700 million of initial contribution from the state of Nevada and the city of Las Vegas. That's pretty strong. Vegas has a lot going for it. I think it's going to really have, a real, if you will, strong case to get an NFL football team. I know that Oakland, certainly, was approved to move earlier this year.
> ...


http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/j...tive-that-the-raiders-will-move-to-las-vegas/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> County Commission OKs plan to extend Las Vegas Monorail with Raiders in mind
> 
> Clark County commissioners, spurred by the Nevada Legislature’s approval of a plan for a stadium that could house the National Football League’s Oakland Raiders, gave their unanimous approval Tuesday for the Las Vegas Monorail Co. to extend its route from MGM Grand to Mandalay Bay.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/p...commission-oks-plan-extend-las-vegas-monorail


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> WHAT YOU’LL EXPERIENCE AT THE PARK THEATER
> 
> What is it?: The forthcoming 5,000-plus-seat music venue at Monte Carlo (aka the soon-to-be Park MGM), which we recently toured despite ongoing construction.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegasweekly.com/ae/2016/o...romo&_ga=1.232493535.1731041321.1477320635#/0


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Towbin Motorcars starts construction on Ferrari, Maserati showroom
> 
> Towbin Motorcars broke ground Tuesday on a 10,000-square-foot Ferrari and Maserati showroom on the corner of South Lindell Road and West Sahara Avenue.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...starts-construction-ferrari-maserati-showroom


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> How the Los Angeles Kings helped bring the NHL to Las Vegas
> 
> Before the Los Angeles Kings' final home preseason game in Las Vegas earlier this month, Luc Robitaille, the president of business operations for the Kings, presented Bill Foley, the majority owner of Las Vegas' NHL franchise, with a silver hockey stick. It was a ceremonial passing of the torch from the team that had been Las Vegas' adopted hockey team to the team that next season will become Las Vegas' first major professional sports franchise.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/17844779/nhl-how-los-angeles-kings-helped-bring-nhl-las-vegas


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Recreational marijuana use OK’d by Nevada voters
> 
> Nevadans voted Tuesday to legalize recreational marijuana for adults ages 21 and over. The passing of Question 2, by a margin of six points according to early polling results, allows for the legal purchase of up to 1 ounce of marijuana or up to one-eighth ounce of marijuana concentrates such as wax, carbon dioxide oil and shatter.
> 
> Under the law, recreational users will also be allowed to buy marijuana paraphernalia such as bongs and glass pipes. Those living outside a 25-mile radius of the closest Nevada marijuana dispensary will be permitted to cultivate up to six marijuana plants at home for personal use, as long as it’s away from public view.


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/nov/08/recreational-marijuana-use-okd-by-nevada-voters/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> High-speed rail plans may include station near proposed Raiders stadium site
> 
> A representative of XpressWest on Wednesday gave the Nevada High Speed Rail Authority an update on plans to build a line between Las Vegas and Victorville and Palmdale, California, and to Union Station in downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/traffi...de-station-near-proposed-raiders-stadium-site


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Sandoval appoints economic development chief as head of Raiders stadium authority
> 
> Gov. Brian Sandoval on Thursday tapped his economic development chief to be chairman of the Clark County Stadium Authority, a new body established to oversee construction and operations of a proposed $1.9 billion domed football stadium in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...elopment-chief-head-raiders-stadium-authority


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Whiskey Pete’s $3.2M upgrade celebrated with tours, toast
> 
> About 50 people on Friday took tours, chugged a whiskey toast and helped Affinity Gaming executives celebrate the conclusion of a $3.2 million face-lift at the 248-room Old West-themed Whiskey Pete’s property south of Las Vegas.
> 
> The company modernized the rooms with a top-to-bottom overhaul with new wallpaper and fixtures. Renovations included the addition of new bathrooms, upgraded beds and carpeting, modern furnishings and appliances including refrigerators, flat-screen televisions and plug-ins for laptops, smartphones and other devices. Company officials said it was the first major work done on the rooms since the property opened in 1977.


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...key-pete-s-32m-upgrade-celebrated-tours-toast


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Clark County Commission votes to fund proposed Raiders stadium, Las Vegas Convention Center
> 
> A majority of Clark County commissioners voted Tuesday to codify two hotel room tax increases to fund the upgrade of the Las Vegas Convention Center and the construction of a 65,000-seat stadium.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/p...county-commission-votes-fund-proposed-raiders


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> It’s no boom, but Las Vegas construction forges ahead
> 
> The latest numbers from Dodge Data and Analytics, a New York-based business intelligence firm specializing in the construction industry, show a 28 percent decrease in both residential and nonresidential construction projects getting underway in September 2016 as compared to September 2015.
> 
> ...


hhttp://www.reviewjournal.com/business/it-s-no-boom-las-vegas-construction-forges-ahead


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas’ newest resort, Lucky Dragon, is opening doors early
> 
> The public will get a chance to see that 1¼-ton glass dragon sculpture at the Lucky Dragon hotel-casino a little earlier than expected.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...ewest-resort-lucky-dragon-opening-doors-early

Las Vegas is moving forward in the push to lure more Chinese tourists.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas’ NHL team set to make long-awaited team name announcement
> 
> After the NHL awarded Las Vegas an expansion franchise for the 2017-18 season, owner Bill Foley labeled the next big announcement as the reveal of the team name and logo. He promised to make the eventual unveiling an event with a free celebration.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/nov/19/las-vegas-nhl-team-set-to-make-long-awaited-team-n/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Downtown Grand first to take bets on e-sports
> 
> The Downtown Grand is now taking bets on e-sports—becoming the first casino in the U.S. to do so — only two days after Nevada’s Gaming Policy Committee recommended that the state’s regulators begin working to allow the practice in Nevada.
> 
> ...


http://lasvegassun.com/news/2016/nov/18/downtown-grand-first-to-take-bets-on-e-sports/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Las Vegas ranks as No. 1 Thanksgiving destination in US
> 
> Travelers looking for some turkey with Sin City-style trimmings this weekend will make Las Vegas the No. 1 vacation destination for Thanksgiving, according to AAA’s national forecast.


http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/tourism/las-vegas-ranks-no-1-thanksgiving-destination-us

Yeah, Vegas is the number one place to go.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Welcome to the world, the Vegas Golden Knights.
> 
> At 6:17 p.m. Tuesday, a brand was born that will bring world-wide publicity to the city and an expansion hockey team which will represent Nevada as the state’s first major league professional sports franchise.
> 
> The Knights’ name was announced amid great fanfare at Toshiba Plaza as an estimated 5,000 people waited outside the team’s home, T-Mobile Arena, to listen to speeches from team majority owner Bill Foley, NHL commissioner Gary Bettman and Clark County commissioner Steve Sisolak before the revealing of the nickname, colors and logo.


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...hl-team-officially-named-vegas-golden-knights


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> A look into UFC’s new campus and performance institute
> 
> Former UFC light heavyweight champion Forrest Griffin really thought he was embracing technology when he started having someone film his sparring sessions in the gym on an iPhone.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports/mma-ufc/look-ufc-s-new-campus-and-performance-institute-video


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> New $20 million makeover is underway at Hooters Casino
> 
> Major changes are on the way at Hooters Casino Hotel in a $20 million makeover. Hooters VP and General Manager Mike Storm has announced two new restaurants, an upgrade to the Hooters restaurant, a new pool facility, a new rock show and a new showroom that will star Las Vegas magicians Jarrett & Raja in an open-ended residency beginning March 24.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/entertainment/new-20-million-makeover-underway-hooters-casino


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell: No compromises if Raiders’ Las Vegas move approved
> 
> NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell said Wednesday that if the Raiders’ proposed move to Las Vegas is approved, the league would not compromise “any of its policies.”


http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...ompromises-if-raiders-las-vegas-move-approved


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Raiders submit stadium lease proposal, focus on Russell Road site
> 
> The Oakland Raiders submitted a proposed stadium lease agreement to the Las Vegas Stadium Authority Thursday as the team awaits a decision from NFL owners on whether it will be allowed to relocate to Southern Nevada.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...tadium-lease-proposal-focus-russell-road-site


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

> Developer Steve Wynn to start work on Paradise Park before end of ‘17
> 
> Wynn Resorts Ltd. hopes to start construction of its Paradise Park before the end of 2017, Chief Executive Office Steve Wynn said Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...er-steve-wynn-start-work-paradise-park-end-17


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

It's official. The Raiders are moving to Las Vegas!

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000795413/article/nfl-owners-approve-raiders-move-to-las-vegas


----------



## komi592 (Mar 14, 2017)

*nice*

very beautiful places


----------



## Milw_to_Vegas (Nov 20, 2014)

Why are there two separate Las Vegas metro development threads on SSC? 
Can we merge them so that there is more action on one single thread?


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Resorts World Las Vegas Update 2019*


----------



## Jordan de California (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I rolled through LV on my way up to Utah last weekend, so here are a few shots of construction progress on Resorts World and the new Raiders’ Stadium, as seen through a car window from I-15. Best I could do. All are my own original work.





































Bonus view of the Drew:










And the Stratosphere, just because:


----------



## boss-ton (Sep 27, 2009)

*Fontainebleau Las Vegas Comes Full Circle*
The resort project adjacent the city’s convention center again expects to open under the Fontainebleau name.









The story of the Fontainebleau Las Vegas dates back to 2006, when construction got under way with plans for a 2008 opening. Through the years, though, there have been stops, starts, and changes. As of 2018, the property was expecting to open as The Drew Las Vegas; more recently, Marriott had planned to finish the building as the JW Marriott Las Vegas Boulevard.

Now, the project on the north end of the Strip has come full circle. Present owners Fontainebleau Development and Koch Real Estate Investments announced in early November that they expect to open the property by the end of 2023 as Fontainebleau Las Vegas.

Google News
Fontainebleau Las Vegas Comes Full Circle


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Oakland A's owners submitted a proposal for building a new baseball stadium in LV.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Extremely neo-futuristic that it's. The American/or North American neo-futurism is at it again.And,I adore that.So,it's most likely the most or my top 3 most neo-futuristic designs and facade looks I have seen so far for a stadium or low-rise/mid-rise.Good for you again,Las Vegas.Really fitting you,too🙃😀👍👌


----------



## TT1721 (Nov 7, 2021)

It will be funny if Las Vegas is able to poach another professional sports team from Oakland. The value of A's would automatically double.


----------



## boss-ton (Sep 27, 2009)

MichiganExpress said:


> Oakland A's owners submitted a proposal for building a new baseball stadium in LV.
> View attachment 2621612


Is that built on the site of the shooting?


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Not a clue.


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

boss-ton said:


> Is that built on the site of the shooting?


Yes is it and they’re would be put memories for 60 people name on them I sure do.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Las Vegas developer building more apartments downtown *
Las Vegas Review-Journal _Excerpt_
Mar 5, 2022 

When Fremont9 was being built several years ago, real estate pros figured the downtown Las Vegas apartment complex could spark more development in the neighborhood.

A construction boom in the Fremont Street area never followed. Now a local developer has launched a new apartment project there after he built and leased one up in the city’s burgeoning Arts District.

Developer Sam Cherry has broken ground on a five-story, 84-unit rental complex at the southeast corner of Stewart Avenue and 11th Street. Work crews have graded the site and started installing utilities, Cherry said.

The roughly $20 million project is slated to open in January, he indicated.

More : Las Vegas developer building more apartments downtown


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey you Vegas people, I'm going to be moving out there in the next couple months, for sure by September. Done with WI winters. I'm selling a big 3600sf house with 2 acres and I'm torn from buying again. Last year I spent around 10 grand just fixing things and having some regular upkeep. That's a big chunk of change for me. So renting an apartment seems to be my big agenda but maybe buying again might be an option. I don't work so location is not the biggest issue. I like the feeling of having a pool and a gym within the complex. A view of the strip would be cool. Parking for maybe 2 vehicles. Maybe I'll go down to 1 vehicle. I'm looking for good places, updated a big bonus. Trying to keep it at under $1600 a month.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Developer Oak View plans $3bn sports, entertainment district in Las Vegas.*

*Los Angeles-based entertainment developer Oak View Group (OVG) is to invest $3bn in a 25-acre sport and leisure development in Las Vegas.*

The company is planning an 850,000 square foot arena, a casino, a hotel and an amphitheatre on the site, which is located near the intersection of the north-south I-15 and the east-west I-215 freeways in the south of the city.









Developer Oak View plans $3bn sports, entertainment district in Las Vegas - Global Construction Review


Los Angeles-based entertainment developer Oak View Group (OVG) is to invest $3bn in a 25-acre sport and leisure development in Las Vegas. The company is planning an 850,000 square foot…




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------

